# NBA Playoffs!



## Beezle (May 4, 2003)

Is anyone here folllowing the NBA playoffs?
Who is everyone's choice to win the NBA title so far. My choice at the moment is the Sacramento Kings. Please post your predictions!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I'm going to have to say Los Angeles Lakers although I would love to see San Antonio win on D. Robinson's last year!

Fug the east!  They have no chance in hell!


----------



## Beezle (May 4, 2003)

I agree David, in that whoever comes out of the east has no chance at all. The Western Conference Semis are going to be unreal! Lakers-San Antonio, Sacramento-Dallas. Bring it on!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

So, what is the stats on San Antonio??  They advanced, correct?


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

i say San antonio will beat the Lakers...

The Kings will win the whole thing

and the EAST

what East..


----------



## forciano (May 7, 2003)

and the lakers are 2 games away from thier death, i coudnt be happier


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I think their going to win the next two. Then when they shift bacl to S.A., it should be S.A.!  I only hope!!!


----------



## forciano (May 8, 2003)

time for a gut check in L.A


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2003)

GO SPURS


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

their going to come prepared


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

I would love to see D. Robinson and T. Duncan win it again one last time before the Admiral retires!  That guy is/was very athletic for his size!    Funk Shaq and his stupid Shaq Fu nonsense!


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 9, 2003)

ive hated the spurs since they beat the knicks(my fav. team) a few years back. id love to see sacremento win it.  vlade divac and C-Webb deserve rings.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

The only ring Chris W. is getting this year is the injury ring.  Sacamento has no chance of beating the Laker's now!


----------



## forciano (May 10, 2003)

Now thats bad luck for the kings, to me this years champ was between spurs and the kings, but it seems the champ will come out of the spurs-lakers series.


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

you hit the nail on that coffin!!!


----------



## forciano (May 14, 2003)

spurs win game 5!
1 more to go.


----------



## david (May 14, 2003)

I hope they can do it!  When is the next game for them??


----------



## forciano (May 14, 2003)

tomorrow 8:00 pm ET


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Excellent!  Is it in Anaheim??


----------



## forciano (May 15, 2003)

Anaheim? (   thats hockey) its in L.A


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Sorry!  I meant the forum!


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> Anaheim? (   thats hockey) its in L.A




  

I can't stand Shaq, if all the fouls he commits were actually called on him he would be out of the game in the first quarter.  The refs have made him into a superstar, because I sure don't think he has any talent.


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2003)

I hate shaq too. It's true, the refs and the NBA make most of the stars into superstars. Just like Craig said, if the refs called all his walks/travels/carries/charges he would be out of the game in 10 minutes. He can't make a move to the basket without lowering his shoulder and charging into someone. Basically the NBA picks and chooses who they want to be superstars. Take Micheal Jordan for instance, that man got more calls for him than the whole opposing team. If you even looked or breathed hard on him, the refs would call a foul, but he would hack the crap out of people to get a steal and the NBA gives him defensive player of the year awards.


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

It  would be  good for D. Rob to win that title!  Go Spurs!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2003)

nah - you meant the Staples Center.  so i can tell what you WANT to happen tonight.  what do you think WILL happen?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 15, 2003)

I'm not a HUGE hoops fan, but I follow it a little.

I think Sacramento is dead without Chris Webber.  Too bad, because I'd like to see him win a championship (even though the fucker cost me $$ in an NCAA pool).


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> nah - you meant the Staples Center.  so i can tell what you WANT to happen tonight.  what do you think WILL happen?



What I think will happen is what happened last year in game 6 between the Lakers and the Kings. The refs did everything but give the Lakers free points, just for being the Lakers. They didn't even try to hide how lopsided the officiating was in that game. That game was given to the Lakers and I think the officials will do the same tonight. Unless the Spurs don't show up, then they won't have to do it. I still do not feel the Lakers won the Championship last year, but I guess they don't care what I think.


----------



## forciano (May 15, 2003)

Well your not alone everybody saw it, just alot of lakers fans didnt. I also think  that shaq has no game,
he is the main reason i dont like the Lakers.


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Well, I think Shaq has vastly improved of what he was in his Rookie year today!

Psst... he can make a few free throws now!


----------



## forciano (May 15, 2003)

and the spurs beat the lakers!!!!!!


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

That is correct and I missed it! Damn!

Spurs all the way then??

David last ride would be just too damn sweet!


----------



## bludevil (May 16, 2003)

Man, Duncan absolutely used everyone of the lakers last night. he was unstoppable. I got a warm fuzzy feeling inside after the game when I say Kobe crying


----------



## olusco (May 16, 2003)

I hate all Lakers team. Why the bicthes crying for?. What happens to the rest of the team in the country suppose to do?. They are very greedy. After 3 rings crying like little babies. The injury has choked Shaq up. The kings can not win the series with Dallas. The East is another problem. 76sixers are done. Detroit and New Jersey Nets in the East final.The final is going to be Spurs and New Jersey Nets. It is my 2 cents.


----------



## forciano (May 16, 2003)

i think your right on that one, spurs - nets will be the finals


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Man, Duncan absolutely used everyone of the lakers last night. he was unstoppable. I got a warm fuzzy feeling inside after the game when I say Kobe crying




Crying... I wished I saw that!  Like Kobe is not going to get another ring?


----------



## forciano (May 17, 2003)

great playoffs so far, the spurs-mavs series will be quite good.


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

I fear that Dallas is going to make a good offensive run but with Defense?  Hmmnn...

Let's hope D. Robinson can return to the old form!!!

Someone needs to stop Nash and knock his assed to thr ground with hard fouls!!  Where is D. Rod!!!!


----------



## forciano (May 18, 2003)

dont forget about nick van exel the man has been on fire this playoffs.


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

Yeah, alot  of people discounted him as a great player ever since he lost his starting roll and after the Laker's trade.  Play for a shitty team like Denver won't increase your worthiness.  However, he also seemed to be forgotten as a quick gun playing behind Nash.  

Van Exel is GOOD--- no doubt!

I wonder if the Suns are kicking themselves for releasing him??


----------



## forciano (May 18, 2003)

i knew he was a second round draft pick by the lakers, quite a steal i may say, did the draft pick come from the suns?


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

I think the suns did draft Nash and then they traded him because their original point guard? (Damn, I fogot who it was too!)  I believe it was still Kevin Johnson and someone else!  Damn!  It's pissing me off now!  I'll figure it out later!!!

But all I know is that they picked up Penis Hardaway.... yeah, Mr. Injury himself and traded Nash and then they recieved Marbury!


----------



## forciano (May 18, 2003)

thought you where talking about nick van exel, my bad. Yea your right nash came from the suns, this is what i found in nba.com 
Traded by the Suns to the Dallas Mavericks for Martin Muursepp, Bubba Wells the draft rights to Pat Garrity and a first round draft choice in 1999 on 6/25/98. 

now thats why you didnt remember, the only guy i know from there is pat garrity who plays now with orlando magic.


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

But in Nash's rookie year he backed up tow people.  One was KJ and the other was ?????


----------



## forciano (May 19, 2003)

Jason kidd i think


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

BINGO!!!!

Your right!  Damn.....

why don't any of the Suns star guards work out for them?  Shitty ass Tall man group, that's why!


----------



## forciano (May 19, 2003)

well this year rookie of the year Amare Stoudemare looks like a very promising big man, but still needs to work on a lot of stuff


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

For their sake, let's hope so! Maybe they'll trade him to the Spurs and NJ will trade Kidd to the Spurs as well!


----------



## forciano (May 19, 2003)

Heh, you really want Spurs to win it all for some years. But its probable that Jason kidd wont go to SA, based on his last comments, even though anything can happen


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

Spurs should I likle Robinson because in his prime he was way finesse then Shaq!


----------



## forciano (May 19, 2003)

i agree on that, and he seems to be a nice guy too, not like shaq and his big mouth.


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

Robinson RULES


----------



## forciano (May 19, 2003)

and the spurs lose tonight, dallas came back in the last quarter after being held in the other three


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

Yeah yeah yeah!  I hate Dallas and if they do win the series... you'll have to tell me in this thread who wins the NBA title because I won't watch it!


----------



## forciano (May 20, 2003)

well this thing is going to game 7 for sure, but after watching this game its hard to know who is gonna win, i still think the spurs have the edge


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2003)

I think the refs need to get a handle on this fast. Dallas scored 50 points on freethrows, that is almost half. I have never seen so much flopping and falling in my life.  I was having Deja Vu of watching the Utah Jazz with all the flopping going on last night.


----------



## forciano (May 20, 2003)

i dont think it was that bad, the bad calls where even for both teams, even though i did see bradley´s flop and it was quite funny


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> i dont think it was that bad, the bad calls where even for both teams, even though i did see bradley´s flop and it was quite funny



The fifth foul on Tim Duncan with Nowitski's flop was pretty bad


----------



## forciano (May 20, 2003)

i remember that one now, your right, but remember najera sixth foul, he didnt even push duncan and he got the foul, thats why i say the calls where pretty even, nowadays officiating hasnt been that good IMO.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> i remember that one now, your right, but remember najera sixth foul, he didnt even push duncan and he got the foul, thats why i say the calls where pretty even, nowadays officiating hasnt been that good IMO.




I thought that one was funny  

shoot what team sinks 50 straight freethrows


----------



## forciano (May 20, 2003)

49, najera missed the first one


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> 49, najera missed the first one



   I just hope they lose the touch pretty soon


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

they will


maybe nash will get a haircut, too!


----------



## forciano (May 20, 2003)

> maybe nash will get a haircut, too!



dont forget about Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)




----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

and the spurs win tonight, referees where making some pretty bad calls tonight, but dallas got the worst part of it,don nelson was ejected in the first half when he called a timeout.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

SPURS are gonna go ALL THE WAY!!!  







<----------from Texas


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

then its a win-win situation


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> then its a win-win situation



True!!! LMAO!!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Spurs BETTER win!!


----------



## forciano (May 22, 2003)

i found this thing on a basketball site, quite funny, it said someone got this thing from an nba office or something, IMO its pure bulls#%@


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

I think that is bullshit, but I don't doubt some of that goes on...especially since there is so much money tied up in all of the sports now-a-days.


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Maybe MMA wrote that!


----------



## forciano (May 23, 2003)

and the spurs win, spurs are up 2-1.


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Now we're talking!!!


----------



## forciano (May 25, 2003)

spurs win tonight and the series go 3-1


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

People think that if it's the Spurs (which it better be and looks to be) and the Nets will be a good series??? 

What's up with David Robinson??  It's amazing on that bench.  All the Vets..  Willis, Robinson, Kerr and I forgot the other big guy on the Spurs.  Maybe Ferry but he's was never really that good!


----------



## forciano (May 26, 2003)

we know from wich conference the champions are coming from, but i think this is the best it can get, i would rather see the nets than the low scoring pistons  
i think david robinson wont play next game cause he stepped on the court during an incident between malik rose and raef la frentz, and the nba rules say that that is on game suspention, anyways i dont think that will change the outcome of the series.


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

That was David that stepped on?  But it really wasn't a fight so I don't think he should be suspended!!!  WTF??  What was he thinking?


----------



## forciano (May 26, 2003)

cant blame him, he is a true teammate
even though i think your right, what happened cant really be called a fight


----------



## forciano (May 27, 2003)

and the mavs make a surpising win, heh i wanted this to happen you can never have enough playoff games


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

ridiculous!


----------



## forciano (May 29, 2003)

the spurs are the best team in the nba, but sometimes they are only for 3 quarters, they need to keep up playin well the last quarter too, you cant leave a team like the mavs get therself together or they will outscore you.Anyways its all over tonight, that is if the spurs dominate the whole game like they are supposed to.


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

they better!!!


----------



## JoshH (May 29, 2003)

damn 9 minutes left in the 4th and dallas is holdin strong????


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

I may have been sicker than a dog today but tonight was a GREAT night!

Steve Kerr the Veteran steps up and hammers down the Mavs!


----------



## forciano (May 29, 2003)

so no need for my daily recap  .
seems like the spurs learned something from last game with the mavs.Spurs tottaly destroyed the mavs they outscored them 34-9 in the last quarter.

So spurs against nets, next wednesday.


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Damn, I wish I was in my bulk phase cos' then I can go down and drink tons of beer and eat garbage!


----------



## forciano (May 30, 2003)

lol, seems like you will have to limit to some good ol protein shakes. At least your still working out, i stopped 3 weeks ago, and since im moving to chicago,  its gonna take months before i can start again   
well at least i will be able to acces some good diet supplements.


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Sometimes rest is good though!


----------



## forciano (Jun 2, 2003)

seems like im staying at least 1 more month, so ill be hittin the gym hard again


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

that is good!


----------



## forciano (Jun 4, 2003)

And on to the NBA finals, SA wins tonight nice game, this game really shows how superior this team is compared to NJ, even though not by that much, i just hope that the east gets better so the finals wont get this predictable.


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I want a DAMN sweep bc/ I hate NJ and that nard PF of theirs... what's his name?  Damn bully!


----------



## forciano (Jun 5, 2003)

kenyon martin


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah... that jerk!


----------



## forciano (Jun 5, 2003)

actually the guy has desisted from that attitude this season, he just was losing to much money, he lost like 200,000$ last season from, flagrant fouls and fights, wich resulted in fines and suspensions(what this guys make in one day is insane).


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Well it must be nice for these guys to make all that money and then do what they do.... no jealousy because people are people regardless how much money they make.


----------



## forciano (Jun 5, 2003)

true, i know how hard it can be to get to that level, lots of hard work and dedication are needed


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

At least MJ, Magic, Bird etc. had class on the court!

What they did off court was quite private until someone announces they are HIV +  or a gambling problem!


----------



## forciano (Jun 6, 2003)

and new jersey wins tonight! heh at least they wont get swept like last year


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

that is BAD NEWS!!!!

They could take the next three games!!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 6, 2003)

it probably wont happen, but who knows, i think both teams are quite good, even though spurs have a slight edge.


----------



## forciano (Jun 6, 2003)

even though i said the opposite on one of my last posts, mutombo playing in this series has alot to do with my change of mind


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

Mutombo is more like Mount Muh-dumbo!!!

He is terrible and needs to take a seat next to Pat Ewing, Hakeem and Alonzo!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm rooting for the NETS....
I think SA is a little more superior
and last night's game showed...

How in the world the NETS allow SA
to come back from 17 down to begin the forth qtr
only shows the "Don't Quit" spirit of SA

At least I get to see Kidd brake some
ankles for 3 more games  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## forciano (Jun 7, 2003)

mutombo is great on defense, but when i see him shoot at the basket    , god that is ugly.


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

mutombo is mt dumbo!


----------



## forciano (Jun 7, 2003)




----------



## forciano (Jun 7, 2003)

> At least I get to see Kidd brake some ankles for 3 more games



Jason did some very good moves last night, that made me jump outta my seat


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

I missed those magical moves from kiddy


----------



## forciano (Jun 9, 2003)

SA wins game 3 and i coudnt watch it cause there was a big storm that cut the energy for several hours


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah, Kidd was throwing some pretty nasty moves last night, but I must say Parker was staying right with him. Parker was breaking a few ankles him self. Scored a lot more than Kidd.


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

Kidd is a clown!  However, he's welcome to back up Parker any ol' day!


----------



## forciano (Jun 9, 2003)

how come you dont like kidd?
perhaps cause he is a wife beater?


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

he's a wife beater????


----------



## forciano (Jun 9, 2003)

you didnt know then. he hit his wife Joumana like 3 years ago, thats the main reason he got traded to NJ, and that why evrytime he goes to the free throw line, he blows a kiss to his wife (is blow well said  , well if you have seen that you get the idea)


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh, I see his foul line antics...

When's the next game?/


----------



## forciano (Jun 10, 2003)

tonight 8:30 ET


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

I think Kidd is gonna break some ankles and
snap some necks tonight......

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## forciano (Jun 10, 2003)

well he hasnt been his usual self this series, and tony parker has played great, i really hope jason plays better tonight.


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

are you nuts???


----------



## forciano (Jun 10, 2003)

since my team didnt get to the playoffs (and wont go anytime soon  ) i really am neutral on who wins the finals, david robinson surely deserves getting another ring, and i think it would be good if Jason kidd would get one, but in the end i want one thing, a nice final series.
we know who will win in the end though


----------



## forciano (Jun 10, 2003)

i thought today was wednesday


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> since my team didnt get to the playoffs (and wont go anytime soon  ) i really am neutral on who wins the finals, david robinson surely deserves getting another ring, and i think it would be good if Jason kidd would get one, but in the end i want one thing, a nice final series.
> we know who will win in the end though




Yes, Kidd I guess should get one but not this year.... maybe if he joins the Lakers or San Antonio!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> i thought today was wednesday



Whoops!


----------



## forciano (Jun 11, 2003)

and after an awfull performance by both teams, NJ wins tonight
evening the series 2-2, personally im satisfied with the Nets wining 2 games, now the spurs can anihhilate them.


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

they have one more game in NJ..... what if spurs lose again??  All it takes is an awesome game and it's over for the Spurs!!!


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

meaning if the Spurs lose the next game then NJ has the momentum and have a good game either game 6 or 7.

BTW, I still hate Jason Kidd since you mentioned he's a wife beater!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope you never see how she looks or you will really hate his ass.


----------



## forciano (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

He beat her???  Yeah, she really looks like the demon's seed.  On the other hand.... did he blame any type of substance or something for his actions or is she a bitch???


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

humpf... I wonder where he met her!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2003)

At a rate that the scores are heading, the winner of the last game will barely reach 50. This series is pathetic. I say that at 2-2, the series should be called a draw and no winner declared. Neither team deserves to be called champion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> He beat her???  Yeah, she really looks like the demon's seed.  On the other hand.... did he blame any type of substance or something for his actions or is she a bitch???



Here's the police report.


----------



## forciano (Jun 12, 2003)

i had no idea of what really happened, damn Jason went totaly berserk!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't call that beserk but that gives no one any reason to do what he did especially to a woman in front of her child.  Oh, I must state, unless JK was acting in defense... not offense!


----------



## forciano (Jun 12, 2003)

well i dont know what would be the right expression for it, but if i saw someone do that to a lady in front of me ill kick his ass.


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

definitely... I would too!  But, it would take a weapon to get me to stop!!!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 12, 2003)

good point there


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

OK, when is the next game??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2003)

Tonight. The NBA finals are played on Wednesdays, Fridays, and Sundays.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not a huge hoops fan, but it's good to see the series being played so tight.  Hope it goes seven games.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

and as long as San Antonio ends up winning!!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 13, 2003)

well seems that SA is 1 game away from the championship, i hope there is a game 7, i still want to watch more basketball games before the season ends.


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Nope, I don't like toss ups!  I would love to see SA rip the hearts right out of NJ on Sunday!!!

As for more BB, Forciano... just tune into ESPN classics and watch some reals Superstars!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Woo Hoo!! The Spurs kicked ass last night!!

Do a little dance  

Make a little love  

Get down tonight...get down tonight


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Does Central Texas qualify as San Antonio??  Or would that be Dallas?

hmmmmmnnn.......

Hey BTC......  you definitely added a little twist to this thread and I like it!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

San Antonio!!!

and thanx man!! I try


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

> Nope, I don't like toss ups! I would love to see SA rip the hearts right out of NJ on Sunday!!!



i know that feeling, buts my seems like it will be years before my team even gets to the playoffs


<--------------------- Bulls fan


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

> As for more BB, Forciano... just tune into ESPN classics and watch some reals Superstars!



ya i have seen some old games, its quite nice to see some basketball from 20 years ago


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> i know that feeling, buts my seems like it will be years before my team even gets to the playoffs
> 
> 
> <--------------------- Bulls fan




Thank your fat-rich buddy, Jerry Krause for that demise!


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

thank god he is out of the bulls front office, now lets see what john paxon can do for the franchise.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

John Paxson???  LMAO!!!  What is he going to do??

Seriously.... on another note...  what time do these clowns play tonight??


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

> John Paxson??? LMAO!!! What is he going to do??



thats what i want to know too


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

i think its a bit late to tell you the hour of the game, its the end of the 3rd quarter now.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

And the Winner is!!!!!! SAN ANTONIO!!!!

I cannot think of one person on that team that did NOT deserve a title!

Kevin Willis- Deserved it bc/ his hard work!
Steve Smith- should've got a title with Portland!!!

That must be an awesome feeling!

Robinson is the only player I've seen retire like this!!!

That's why he's the man!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

ya congratulations to the SA, who showed a lot of heart in the last quarter.
The NBA has a new champion and its not LA!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

OK, now Kidd can have his title!!!!  It must suck to be Mutombo bc/ he's had a plethora of a chances to win the crown!!!!

Maybe if he and Kidd trade to SA in replace of David Robinson and Kidd backs up Parker, they'll both have a chance!!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

lol
 SA already has some very good prospects for next season, so perhaps they can win some back to back titles.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't see that happening!  It would take a miracle to knock off the pissed of LA Lakers!!!!!

Maybe stupid-Shaq will break up the team along with Kobe Bryant as he did in Orlando!!!  Stupid Fuq's (Penny Hardaway, Nick ANderson and Dennis Scott)


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

well it all depends if shaq is going to work hard this summer to get in shape, he is around 20 BF right now so he is going to have a busy summer.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

remember?  His wittle toe slowed him down and disallowed him to train and drop weight this season.


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

> Maybe stupid-Shaq will break up the team along with Kobe Bryant as he did in Orlando!!! Stupid Fuq's (Penny Hardaway, Nick ANderson and Dennis Scott)



yea that was not very good on his side, they had a very good team and he blew it up.

well if only grant hill could play  , they could have a very good team next season


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

> remember? His wittle toe slowed him down and disallowed him to train and drop weight this season.



well he has the money to pay a couple of chefs to get a good diet, and lower that BF. i would love to see him on the wieght he had in orlando, i think that is when he played better, right now all he does is park his fat ass, push oponents and then dunk on them, wich is one of the reasons i dont like his game anymore.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I think his heavy weight has kept him half grounded so that he can make his free throws!!!  Otherwise, he'd be another out of control jumpin' fool!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

*WOO HOO MY SPURS WON!!!*


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

told ya


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2003)

> I think his heavy weight has kept him half grounded so that he can make his free throws!!! Otherwise, he'd be another out of control jumpin' fool!



never thought about it that way


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 
> 
> 
> *WOO HOO MY SPURS WON!!!*



I can't see what you  wrote!!!  I think I'll have Forciano to tell me what you said!  

A little possessive there, aren't ya BTC???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> A little possessive there, aren't ya BTC???




YES!!! They ARE my Spurs...we go watch them a lot.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

But not tonight!!!!   

Don't be going out to the city tonight turning cars over, screaming in the street, breaking in store windows and looting, BTC stating your _just_ celebrating the Spurs victory!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Robinson is the only player I've seen retire like this!!!
> 
> That's why he's the man!!



If you're talking basketball, you may be right. But Denver Bronco's John Elway also retired a champion, and he was the MVP of the game, too.

I'm not a SA fan (sorry there, buff ), but I am glad for Robinson.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I'm not a SA fan (sorry there, buff ), but I am glad for Robinson.




lol...np dude. You are sooo right. I loved John Elway...I loved the Broncos. He retired with class and stayed retired. I hope Robinson does, too. Dan Moreno tried to keep playing and keep playing...he go old and embarrassed himself. He should have tired sooner...I hate when they drag it out. He was a good player at one time, but he sucked at the end and that is what many will remember.


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

He will BTC... DRis da man!!


----------

